# Tea Tree Oil



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

My daughter keeps getting lice *shudders* from school. I pick through her hair and it has only been one live, one louse and a handfull of eggs, within a months span. I went today to get tea tree oil to add some drops to a water bottle. I sprayed her bed after washing her stuff. I closed the door so the pets wouldn't get in there. I would like to use it on the furniture as well but I'm getting conflicting(sp) results as to wether or not it's safe to use this way. Anyone know for sure if a few drops in a water bottle misted on furniture and carpet would hurt the pets?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I googled it & this is what I found:
Is tea tree oil harmful to pets? - Yahoo! Answers

Is tea tree oil harmful to dogs?
Although I have heard it works, I have never tried tea tree oil. The lady at the herb shop told me it was more of an antiseptic, and might burn their skin. I use Rosemary oil. I've used it for years, and I've never seen a dog to have a reaction. This is what I do: You buy the rosemary oil at an herb...
Answer found on answers.yahoo.com ·


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

A lot of chihuahuas are sensitive to tea tree oil, so use it around them with caution.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Many repellants contain Tea Tree Oil - apparently lice/fleas don't like the either smell or taste of it. I have never heard of chihuahua's having a reaction to it though.

One thing I have learned with my kids and lice BTW, use a conditioner and a fine tooth comb. They can't grip the hair because its too smooth - break the cycle - that's the best way to clear them up. I've found that if you use a leave in conditioner then its less hassle (avon do a leave in conditioner)


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

I always thought that it was a repellent..... which only keeps them away it doesnt kill them and it only works for so long then theyre immune to it?

I may be wrong, but thats what I was told......


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah I bug bust so to speak every couple of weeks abis had two infestations from school I hate nits I go into overdrive boiling everything nd would prob pull every hair out lol they make me feel physically sick

Whatever you do makesure you repeat weekly as the eggs left their hatch after 7 days!!

My friends step daughters mother is a skank her kid has nits every couple of weeks when they see her they de flea her but because her mother doesn't bother she is riddled when she comes to see her dad makes me feel ill coz I get antsy when I see her and stick abis hair up and she's not allowed to go near her head haha I'm funny

But I know nothing about tea tree I can't see it killing nits tho tbh if get a thing to kill them all off and bug bust weekly


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Yeah I bug bust so to speak every couple of weeks abis had two infestations from school I hate nits I go into overdrive boiling everything nd would prob pull every hair out lol they make me feel physically sick
> 
> Whatever you do makesure you repeat weekly as the eggs left their hatch after 7 days!!
> 
> ...




hahahaha oh Sarah how I love your stories!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tea Tree can burn as it's very concentrated. 

I'd say it's fine, but if you notice a problem stop right away.


----------

